# problem with memory mapping



## garrisson (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here, and I also work with freebsd for a short time, so excuse my non-knowledge  (as you probably can hear, I'm from germany)

my problem is, that I wan't to change the memory mapping. here my present configuration: 

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    2.1G    2.1G   -160M   108%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1g    213G     23k    196G     0%    /home
/dev/ad0s1f    2.1G     12k    1.9G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1e     10G    3.6G    6.0G    38%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d     10G    209M    9.4G     2%    /var
```

as you see, most of my memory is mounted on /home, but I need it on / .I searched for the solution, but google didn't know how to do (or I didn't find it  )
so, I would be thankfull if you could help me!
regards


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not memory mapping, it's hard disk (HDD) partitioning.

You need to find what did you do wrong, because normally / [if /usr /home and /var is detached] should take less then 250M [~150+-]

as root run 

```
# du -hd1 / > /tmp/log
```

and wait for it to end [will be slow], then post it on forum


----------



## garrisson (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for you answer


```
2.0K	/.snap
1.5K	/dev
 22K	/home
 12K	/tmp
3.3G	/usr
199M	/var
1.7M	/etc
986K	/bin
113M	/boot
 28M	/lib
170K	/libexec
2.0K	/media
2.0K	/mnt
2.0K	/proc
3.6M	/rescue
 12K	/root
3.8M	/sbin
1.6G	/game
5.5G	/
```

thats what it says me..


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2009)

your problem is /game because it's not on separate partition..

I don't know what you have there, but it takes 1.6G from root....
you can

```
# mv /game /usr/local/
# ln -s /usr/local/game /game
```

That's how I'd fix it


----------



## garrisson (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, I already thought that I can solve it this way, but I thought probably there is an ohter possibility^^
but it's ok, there is not really a difference, if the game folder is in root or usr..
but thanks a lot for your help!


----------

